# NYC Blackout



## mariomike (13 Jul 2019)

For those who are interested, here is live audio for FDNY Fire in Manhattan as they are responding to an overwhelming amount of calls in Midtown,
https://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8535/web

The Manhattan dispatcher is kicking butt right now!

REWIND 42 years to July 13, 1977...
A massive blackout caused by a lightning strike at an electrical substation plunged New York City into darkness for 25 hours. Looters raid 1,600 stores and over a thousand fires are set across the city.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2019)

Watching Fox and they say that calls are related to the loss of electricity people trapped in elevators and the like. Good thing it didnt happen on a weekday.


----------



## mariomike (13 Jul 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Watching Fox and they say that calls are related to the loss of electricity people trapped in elevators and the like.



I remember the Toronto blackout of 2003. Climbing over 20 flights of stairs to carry people down.


----------

